# I got this sweet guy from Petco yesterday



## berceuse (Feb 4, 2013)

I was disgusted by the state of the fish in that store, the one closer to where I live actually takes fantastic care of their bettas, but this one had dead fish everywhere, and nearly all of the others were suffering from fin rot and other illnesses. 

This guy was the only one that I thought I would even have a chance at saving. I purchased him, got him to the car and he perked right up! Now he's in a separated tank with Charlotte, and seems very happy so far. Though he doesn't seem to have a very big appetite at the moment.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Oo lala he is perrty


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

He's a nice looking little guy!!
He probably doesn't have an appetite because he's still stressed for the move. Nothing to worry about too much. Goodluck with him!


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

He looks like he could be my turquoise boy Rory's brother! He's also from Petco, so its possible...


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Oo lala he is perrty


This is what I thought!! That is an amazing boy you have there!!! :0 he is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh wow! I love his colouring! Lucky find


----------



## berceuse (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you all for the compliments. I got him to eat a bit, and now he's taking a nap in what looks to be his favorite plant.


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow! I'm so jealous! You were smart to snatch him up! I bet he's thanking you for taking him home


----------



## SharkyTheBetta (Dec 29, 2012)

Wow, he is incredibly beautiful! One of the most beautiful betta I have ever seen! He's a really sweet guy indeed.  Did you find him a name?


----------



## berceuse (Feb 4, 2013)

SharkyTheBetta said:


> Wow, he is incredibly beautiful! One of the most beautiful betta I have ever seen! He's a really sweet guy indeed.  Did you find him a name?


Yes, actually. I've decided on Merlin. Since my other betta, Charlotte was named after a witch.


----------



## SharkyTheBetta (Dec 29, 2012)

Merlin suits him very well.


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Wow, he is so pretty


----------



## Starchild21 (Jan 12, 2013)

That's one sexy fish!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

He's one lucky fella! Congrats!


----------



## Lyshymo (Jan 28, 2013)

He's incredibly handsome!


----------



## broncosfan84 (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow....he's beautiful


----------

